# Viper 5901 - Control Center



## Elroyd (May 2, 2010)

The Control Center with the LED, Valet, and Antenna is, well let's put this way, I hate it. According to the installation instructions you can use an optional LED (8634) and Valet switch (8631) but since there are no additional port(s), how do you add them while maintaining the antenna?

J


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Elroyd said:


> The Control Center with the LED, Valet, and Antenna is, well let's put this way, I hate it. According to the installation instructions you can use an optional LED (8634) and Valet switch (8631) but since there are no additional port(s), how do you add them while maintaining the antenna?
> 
> J


 I assume you would have to splice into the harness, I'm not certain.


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you get the factory switch and LED, they plug directly into the module. Clean as it gets. My antenna is hidden under the dash.


----------



## jbh9166 (Jun 4, 2010)

HI I Does any one knows how to change the time in the viper control.
can some one help me !!!!


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Change the time for what?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jbh9166 said:


> HI I Does any one knows how to change the time in the viper control.
> can some one help me !!!!


 Take it back to where you bought it, unless you did the install your self.........
If you need more help please start a new thread if you would Thank You!


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

In your owner's guide, read pages 35 through 39. It's all there...along with other items you may need some day.


----------

